# what size screen for bottom board?



## stripstrike (Aug 29, 2009)

8 mesh is what you want to use. 1/4 and the bees will walk right through it.


----------



## Rader Sidetrack (Nov 30, 2011)

#8 hardware cloth is the same as 1/8" hardware cloth. If you are searching online for it, most sites refer to it as "hardware cloth", rather than "screen". If you can't find it locally, either Amazon or this site:
http://www.hardwareandtools.com/Jac...10-foot-Redi-Roll-Hardware-Cloth-6100804.html
seem to offer the best value.


----------



## Foreststalker (Jan 29, 2012)

Is it the same as what is in window screens? Will that work?


----------



## cg3 (Jan 16, 2011)

Not the same as window screen. Most hardware and building material stores will order it in for you if it is not in stock.


----------



## coondogger (May 30, 2007)

thanks. I'm going to get my local hardware store to order some for me.


----------



## Michael Bush (Aug 2, 2002)

#8 is eight wires to an inch. The hole is 1/8" minus the width of the wire, except when you go diagonally, of course...


----------



## FlowerPlanter (Aug 3, 2011)

local hardware or ace should have it by the foot

1/8 for bottom board
1/4 for mouse gaurd


----------



## BeeGhost (May 7, 2011)

Dont use window screen, the space between wires is really small and varroa would probably not fall through it like 1/8" HC. Besides, window screen rips really easy as well!!


----------



## Foreststalker (Jan 29, 2012)

BeeGhost said:


> Dont use window screen, the space between wires is really small and varroa would probably not fall through it like 1/8" HC. Besides, window screen rips really easy as well!!



Thanks I finally found the stuff online at Amazon.com. Geesh hard to find locally.


----------



## gibby937 (May 16, 2011)

http://www.brushymountainbeefarm.com/8-Mesh-Hardware-Cloth-1-Linear-Ft/productinfo/539/

A little more but not bad if you are ordering more supplies to share the shipping.


----------



## BeeGhost (May 7, 2011)

The big box stores dont carry the 1/8" Hardware cloth. Check with Ace Hardware, Orchard Supply or some mom & pops hardware stores, those stores usually carry the stuff that most people dont use but are essential to some!!


----------



## Risky Beesness (Dec 29, 2010)

I found the same. Lowes or HD, no go. Ace thinks it is made of platinum. Amazon, for $20, enough to do 50 SBB's


----------



## Foreststalker (Jan 29, 2012)

Risky Beesness said:


> I found the same. Lowes or HD, no go. Ace thinks it is made of platinum. Amazon, for $20, enough to do 50 SBB's



Ordered mine from Amazon also


----------

